# Can I fix this mic?



## davesax36 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey, everyone. pretty sure this is one of my first couple posts. Anyway. My dad was going through some old family tool boxes and found this Mic. I've just started playing with a Sieg mini mill and lathe, so he brought it to me. Of course it's old and is frozen or something.

 Here's a video of the current situation. I'll soak it in ATF/Acetone if that's appropriate (I use it on bikes all the time for stuck/rusted things). Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 17, 2017)

the mic is fully adjustable, 
a good soak in the ATF/Acetone mix will work just fine
you'll need a standard to calibrate, a gauge block or other standard would suffice
there is a nut that can be turned in the barrel of the mic body that can be adjusted with a small spanner wrench to compensate for wear or false reading
when correct the barrel 0 will line up with the standards' length, adjust accordingly
some of the old mics can be a bit finicky, but they usually can be brought back into spec in an hour or so of messin' around


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 17, 2017)

Soak it. It will  not heart it.


----------



## ch2co (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey Davesax36  Welcome to the forum! Tons of information to be found here. A veritable  plethora of combined knowledge.
We'd love to see some of your beginning projects and equipment.   There is no question too stupid to ask. There is no shame in
being a newbie or nube or newb or......
Again welcome.

CHuck the grumpy old guy (whose really a nubie himself.)


----------



## whitmore (Apr 17, 2017)

davesax36 said:


> ... going through some old family tool boxes and found this Mic.
> Of course it's old and is frozen or something.



It's likely some of the old oil is gummed up.   It'll take more than a soak,
you'll want to actually disassemble and use harsh solvents (acetone, 
or maybe carburetor cleaner), or really hard scrubbing with 
a brass brush, on the threads, if that's the case.
Under the (removable) handle/scale there's usually an adjustment nut
that applies friction, it'll have to be adjusted too.


----------



## davesax36 (Apr 20, 2017)

Can't get it apart so far. Been sitting in acetone and goof off. 

Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 20, 2017)

you may need to add some horsepower to get it apart, but it will come apart

PB Blaster or Kerosene would be my next move, then some persuasion, gently held in a soft jawed vise, with a pair of pliers.
prepare the pliers with electrical tape on the jaws to prevent marring the thimble, and give a  few twists counterclockwise to break it free- if you dare


----------



## tq60 (Apr 21, 2017)

Soak it in paint thinner as that is true lubricant and solvent in one.


Do not rush...

Soak in jar handle up then try turning both ways then place back in jar flipped over.

Repeat.

If nothing over a few days then heat it up with a hair dryer and try it.

It will open up with time and effort.

Avoid using pliers....we did that once...ruined it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------

